# The Australian Frog & Reptile Show.



## Slateman (Apr 28, 2009)

I just can't wait to see this year expo. Starts this Friday.
I wander if this one will be best and biggest ewer.
Looks like people from around the country coming to visit this show.
If somebody will see me there, please just come and say hello. I will be wearing APS name tag printed from our home page. If any other members will wear our name tag on the day, it will be easier to meat each other face to face.

So what do you think? Will the show be best ewer like Sydney Olympics?

http://www.wildexpo.com.au/Show 09/herp dinner.htm


----------



## JasonL (Apr 28, 2009)

It will be the best show this country has seen to date me thinks...thats if the weather is good...


----------



## mark83 (Apr 28, 2009)

I'll be there can't wait.


----------



## jacorin (Apr 28, 2009)

we hope to be there,depends on the finance situation tho "sigh"


----------



## -Matt- (Apr 28, 2009)

Im really looking forward to it, will be good to meet some new people and Ive been saving for months so I plan on having a big weekend


----------



## eamonn (Apr 28, 2009)

ill be there on sat. Have limited funds just spent money on building a new enclosure.


----------



## woosang (Apr 28, 2009)

I have spent all my cash too and have had to go off sick to get there on friday...will Macherps be there?? I keep forgetting to post my joining money...


----------



## spongebob (Apr 28, 2009)

On Friday I cant get there until the evening, but now I''m helping a mate with his breeders table so looks like I'm in for the long haul over Saturday and Sunday unless everything gets sold real quick.

Hope there's decent takeaway or should I bring a lunch box?


----------



## Dusty62 (Apr 28, 2009)

I will be there, It was great last year and I bet it will be even better this year!!!!


----------



## reptiledude1 (Apr 28, 2009)

so whos buying herps there


----------



## r3ptile.boy (Apr 28, 2009)

couldnt agree with you more dusty, i dont doubt that it will be a great show


----------



## Cabotinage (Apr 28, 2009)

yayayay i cant wait i odnt no what to expect ill be there friday with my parents and mabye a friend


----------



## gpoleweski (Apr 28, 2009)

Awesome! Been meaning to see when this was. Almost forgot, I'll be there hopefully. Saturday most likely

They've got enclosures here too yeah? I'll need one for when I get a little Mac.

Haha, this place seems so close, I'm gonna feel like the odd one out


----------



## Hetty (Apr 28, 2009)

Everyone coming to the BBQ (who didn't go last year and thus already know) bring warm clothes! and lots of them. It was freezing last year.


----------



## FAY (Apr 28, 2009)

I will see you at the barbie Hetty


----------



## JasonL (Apr 28, 2009)

Hetty said:


> Everyone coming to the BBQ (who didn't go last year and thus already know) bring warm clothes! and lots of them. It was freezing last year.



You don't need warm cloths, rum keeps away the cold just fine....


----------



## -Matt- (Apr 28, 2009)

JasonL said:


> You don't need warm cloths, rum keeps away the cold just fine....


 
Not if you have to drive home afterwards


----------



## Slateman (Apr 28, 2009)

I hope not to catch swine flue. Anybody from Mexico coming?


----------



## gpoleweski (Apr 28, 2009)

They'd be the biggest fans of such a thing if they came all the way from Mexico. 

Ha, nah. I'm sure people would be smart enough to steer clear if they knew what was good for them...and everyone else.


----------



## woosang (Apr 28, 2009)

anyone from the south (ie Picton/ campbelltown /minto/leumeah etc area) going to the show on friday?? I am driving into unknown waters here and need a navigator.. Wanna lift people????? LMK!


----------



## Rocket (Apr 28, 2009)

Hopefully i'll be there. No idea on the day though...


----------



## Vixen (Apr 28, 2009)

Would have loved to go, my freckle bredli even got in the finals for Best In Show but unfortunately we can't make it. :x


----------



## gpoleweski (Apr 28, 2009)

I feel so lucky to be so close
Also, woosang a quick google earth seach Should give you to the mark, directions. 

And will people be nice to the newbie?


----------



## krefft (Apr 28, 2009)

Slateman said:


> I hope not to catch swine flue. Anybody from Mexico coming?


 Hey Bill Love is on the plane now via LA. Rumour has it that he had a cold at the time of boarding the plane* 
Everyone is having their temperature checked upon arrival into the country, so who knows what's going to happen with poor Bill.




* I just started the rumour


----------



## spongebob (Apr 28, 2009)

Slateman said:


> I hope not to catch swine flue. Anybody from Mexico coming?



But dont the good people of NSW welcome all the Victorians with open arms?


----------



## mungus (Apr 28, 2009)

Going Bowhunting instead.


----------



## gpoleweski (Apr 28, 2009)

Only if they offer us melon and long wavy hair....


----------



## Sel (Apr 28, 2009)

Ill be there =)


----------



## Ships (Apr 28, 2009)

Ahh Mungus been chasing a few reds with the bow myself , cant miss the show thoguh


----------



## Ships (Apr 28, 2009)

does anyone know if there will be any gillens for sale?


----------



## JasonL (Apr 28, 2009)

krefft said:


> Hey Bill Love is on the plane now via LA. Rumour has it that he had a cold at the time of boarding the plane*
> Everyone is having their temperature checked upon arrival into the country, so who knows what's going to happen with poor Bill.
> 
> 
> ...



I heard he has a bad case of OPMV?? well at least symptoms "consistent with OPMV"


----------



## John_lisa (Apr 28, 2009)

hey guys im going on sat im taking my hole family well mum step dad and grandperants and the kids whats this tag thing about cuz i might take one and wear it maybe it would be good to put a face to some names


----------



## No-two (Apr 28, 2009)

Can I get into the bbq on the night? Cause one I don't know where to get tickets, and two I don't know how to use internet banking etc so I only keep cash on me, not in the bank.


----------



## Pythons Rule (Apr 29, 2009)

god dam it!!! living in Darwin sucks sometimes, exspecially when we miss out on the best things in life such as these reptile exspo's.


----------



## JasonL (Apr 29, 2009)

Pythons Rule said:


> god dam it!!! living in Darwin sucks sometimes, exspecially when we miss out on the best things in life such as these reptile exspo's.



You can fly from state to state at a very cheap price these days, anywhere from $30 - $100 bucks each way depending on how good you are at finding cheap flights, so don't let that hold you back, plenty of interstate herpos are coming to Sydney for it.


----------



## mungus (Apr 29, 2009)

Ships said:


> Ahh Mungus been chasing a few reds with the bow myself , cant miss the show thoguh



Chasing pigs, let me know if you need a hand with those reds.....
It should be a ripper of a show.....................
Cant be in two places at once........:|


----------



## Sock Puppet (Apr 29, 2009)

Can't wait, hopefully I'll have been financially stimulated by KRudd by then, am considering getting another hatchy. Still have to convince the wife by Saturday that we NEED another snake. 

Also can't wait for the Iron Maiden movie opening tomorrow night, big horns up to all the headbangers out there \m/


----------



## Troy K. (Apr 29, 2009)

The Scales & Tales team will be there so to all of our friends here on APS please don't be shy and come on over to our table and say G'day. Joy will be there on Friday and Denver and myself will be there Saturday and Sunday. Also looking forward to meeting up with everybody at the BBQ on Saturday night. Should be a great weekend.


----------



## swaddo (Apr 29, 2009)

I'll be there with kids in tow. Going to have to miss the BBQ though. Might have to book accommodation nearby for next year


----------



## Gecko :) (Apr 29, 2009)

I will be there on Saturday,. 
I would have loved to go to the BBQ but unfortunately it is too far for me too crawl home ;(

I am pleased to hear they have spread it out a little this year,. 
Should be a great show!


----------



## sm0kinup (Apr 29, 2009)

Does anyone know if there are any Expo's like this ever held in WA??


----------



## Slateman (Apr 29, 2009)

JasonL said:


> I heard he has a bad case of OPMV?? well at least symptoms "consistent with OPMV"



Ha ha your rumour will not stop the people wishing to shake their hands with the man and brush the shoulder wit him.
I will be at dinner, can't wait.


----------



## Slateman (Apr 29, 2009)

Troy K. said:


> The Scales & Tales team will be there so to all of our friends here on APS please don't be shy and come on over to our table and say G'day. Joy will be there on Friday and Denver and myself will be there Saturday and Sunday. Also looking forward to meeting up with everybody at the BBQ on Saturday night. Should be a great weekend.



I will come to say hello Troy. Also quick inspection of your godies.


----------



## Slateman (Apr 29, 2009)

Luke1 said:


> im definatley gonna be there! get to miss school for friday ! where do you get the name tags i want one LOL!!!!



Just click on name tag on top of the homepage here.


----------



## spazzakazza (Apr 29, 2009)

I`m going both sat and sun ,entered my GTF and our Darwin Python .May see a few of you there.Can`t print a name tag though : ( printer out of action)


----------



## Surfcop24 (Apr 29, 2009)

Will be there on Saturday.... I may be wearing a Name Tag,....

Keep an eye out!!!!


----------



## gpoleweski (Apr 29, 2009)

Haha, I must;ve spelt my full name wrong in the first place, awh well, I'm sure I can 'fix' it, nice and handy name tages though


----------



## sweetangel (Apr 29, 2009)

yay!! i'll be there. will have my ackies and diamond in the show.
will also be wearing my pretty name tag!! soo cant wait!


----------



## Mudimans (Apr 29, 2009)

We'll be there on the Saturday, then going to the BBQ after. Printed out our name tags today! Can't wait!!


----------



## Pythons Rule (Apr 29, 2009)

JasonL said:


> You can fly from state to state at a very cheap price these days, anywhere from $30 - $100 bucks each way depending on how good you are at finding cheap flights, so don't let that hold you back, plenty of interstate herpos are coming to Sydney for it.



see flyinf from darwin costs more then flying from state to state. our cheapest is $199 - 280. one way


----------



## John_lisa (Apr 29, 2009)

ill be there on saterday this is my first time going to the show i cant wait ill be waring a name tag aswell


----------



## Lozza (Apr 29, 2009)

I'll be there on Saturday  ... s'pose I'll wear a name tag lol


----------



## Surfcop24 (Apr 29, 2009)

will keep an eye out for you guys 




Mudimans said:


> We'll be there on the Saturday, then going to the BBQ after. Printed out our name tags today! Can't wait!!


----------



## gpoleweski (Apr 29, 2009)

Haha, I won't wear my tag but I'll hold it out like and FBI ID badge if I see anyone else with one. :lol:


----------



## NCHERPS (Apr 29, 2009)

I am trying to get a flight back for the weekend, so might catch up with a few of you new members, and especially some of you old ones :x:

Neil


----------



## fidzy (Apr 29, 2009)

il be putting my tag in my pocket and if you all look nice il put it on (you never know who your chatting to on the net )


----------



## gpoleweski (Apr 29, 2009)

Hey just did this quick thing to my ttag, hope it's ok, just wanted to make sure I was allowed, since I had to fix up my name.


----------



## FAY (Apr 29, 2009)

I folded my tag so that you only see my username....not my real name...lol


----------



## -Matt- (Apr 29, 2009)

I might wear my name tag, depends if my printer wants to print it out properly...it keeps leaving off the aussiepythons bit when it prints grrr lol


----------



## John_lisa (Apr 29, 2009)

ill have my tag hanging of me from somewere but ull all be able to see it


----------



## adz83 (Apr 29, 2009)

il be there saturday....will bring name tag if i remember


----------



## Slateman (Apr 29, 2009)

gpoleweski said:


> Hey just did this quick thing to my ttag, hope it's ok, just wanted to make sure I was allowed, since I had to fix up my name.



looks great. good improvement on administrator's work.


----------



## Slateman (Apr 29, 2009)

Good think about name tag is that we can try to find each other. I will come and say hello to people wearing them. that is only way for me to find out who you are. i am sure that other members have same problem to recognize people they chat with in forums with out tags. 

It would be shame to miss opportunity to shake hands.


----------



## AUSGECKO (Apr 29, 2009)

I`ll be there fri, sat & sun and going to the BBQ. Im working on the URS/ St Marys Pet Centre stand but i wont be wearing at name tag. I have flames tattooed up my arm, that can be my name tag .


----------



## gpoleweski (Apr 29, 2009)

Lol, but what if everyone has flames tattooed on their arms?!


----------



## AUSGECKO (Apr 30, 2009)

gpoleweski said:


> Lol, but what if everyone has flames tattooed on their arms?!


 I`ll be the only one working on that particular stand


----------



## Surfcop24 (Apr 30, 2009)

I did my own up on Paint... Just put APS logo on top... User name...And my First name only...

Dont like the idea of surnames also on there....


----------



## Slateman (Apr 30, 2009)

I think that the venue will be packed with herp enthusiasts from all around Australia. Lot of business people in the field will be there also this year having the stalls, selling the gods. I saved bit of cash to spent some money this time.


----------



## gpoleweski (Apr 30, 2009)

Hopefully I can knock it all over in one punch by going to this awesome sounding expo


----------



## Mudimans (Apr 30, 2009)

Surfcop24 said:


> will keep an eye out for you guys


 

Glad to see your going! Heading to the BBQ too?? 
And will your family be coming or is it a solo trip?
We'll keep an eye out too.


----------



## Ramsayi (Apr 30, 2009)

Just got back from the expo.Everyone is working hard putting the finishing touches together.Going by what I saw this years expo will be the best one so far and definately one not to be missed.


----------



## eamonn (Apr 30, 2009)

Ramsayi said:


> Just got back from the expo.Everyone is working hard putting the finishing touches together.Going by what I saw this years expo will be the best one so far and definately one not to be missed.


 
Thanks for the update Ramsayi Sounds good


----------



## Kurto (Apr 30, 2009)

WOOHOO can't wait! I'll be there Sat morning.... Look out for the big guy with the smile on his face!!


----------



## Mudimans (Apr 30, 2009)

Kurto said:


> WOOHOO can't wait! I'll be there Sat morning.... Look out for the big guy with the smile on his face!!


 
Will do!!  

Sounds good ramsayi-even more excited now!


----------



## beefa270 (Apr 30, 2009)

I have a sh^tload of cash... but that's because I am saving to get married !

Do you think the mrs would mind if I got a few new additions?


----------



## Cabotinage (Apr 30, 2009)

wooo in about 15 hours ill be there we should make a thread with what you have bought instead of having 100 ones of what everyone bought


----------



## -Matt- (Apr 30, 2009)

1 more sleep!..well 2 more for me coz I wont be there till saturday, gotta drive down to sydney after work tomorrow. Starting to get really excited lol


----------



## fidzy (Apr 30, 2009)

i havent been to an expo before, not sure what to expect!


----------



## boxhead (Apr 30, 2009)

will be going first thing Friday . hope to pick up some bargains . 
just Hope everything is set up .if not then back on Saturday .


----------



## eamonn (Apr 30, 2009)

I modified my name tag a little and just out my avatar on it!


----------



## gpoleweski (Apr 30, 2009)

Mine's better 

Woo for customized tags 

Also, apart from the good buys, would there be some good photo opportunities too? Just like, some with some snakes maybe, things like that...My fisrt time, not sure what's gonna be going on.


----------



## r3ptile.boy (Apr 30, 2009)

haye guys, i was just wondering what times it starts and what time the show finishes?
thanks.


----------



## reptile_mad (Apr 30, 2009)

Does anyone know if it is possible to get to the expo by public transport? I will be travelling from liverpool?


----------



## Slateman (Apr 30, 2009)

beefa270 said:


> I have a sh^tload of cash... but that's because I am saving to get married !
> 
> Do you think the mrs would mind if I got a few new additions?



You can do better than marridge. lol.


----------



## booboomoomoo (Apr 30, 2009)

*yay its tomorrow!*

Hi all. Hubby and i will be going and taking our kids. In a way im nervous as i can never say no to pete for buying another pet. We already have a zoo lol. but im excited and taking the camera. But my printer broke a few weeks ago and we havent replaced it yet. so is it okay if we just get a sticker and write "Moo Moo" for me and "Boo Boo" for pet? so we can meet some people n make friends who actually like reptiles. most of our friends think we are weird as we have "weird" pets or im even weirder as i breed crickets lol


----------



## gpoleweski (Apr 30, 2009)

Yeah, I asked my friends if they wanted to come and I'll either get critisised or a sarcastic answer...They don't know what they're missing.


----------



## AUSGECKO (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi all,
I just got home from setting up my stand at the show, It should be really good this year as it is bigger than ever! I don`t think anyone will be dissapointed, there are alot more people and suppliers getting involved.
See you all there


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Apr 30, 2009)

ill be there sat.
anyone that sees me just run up and say hi!!


----------



## borntobnude (Apr 30, 2009)

we will be there on sunday ------------not in club uniform


----------



## LauraM (Apr 30, 2009)

ah dammit i left it a little late mum told me earlier this year that if i saw a expo or something i liked in austraia we could fly over, but i think i left it a little late haha  Have fun guys! maybe next year. I expect a full report with pictures when yall get back


----------



## booboomoomoo (May 1, 2009)

well we went and i had to listen to hubby all the way begging me to buy another snake. geez it was like he was the kid lol but then i wanted a snake but we were good came home with just stick instects for my brother. I didnt see anyone with a name tag


----------



## woosang (May 1, 2009)

oh there were a few there. Me for instance....


----------



## woosang (May 1, 2009)

I got some nice shots from today. I had to wait for kiddies to move but it was nice seeing them allaso excited about reptiles. A little girl stood next to me trying to photograph a hatchling carpet and al she could say was "It's just so cute!!" AWWWW

my flickr name is woosang too.


----------



## Camo (May 1, 2009)

I will be there on Sunday.


----------



## Slateman (May 2, 2009)

I am leaving now.


----------



## Adictv (May 2, 2009)

oh yes im on my way should be good. does anyone think if i took my dragons someone would want them or am i not alowd to do that?


----------



## VickiR (May 2, 2009)

I went to the show today,
and i was a little disappointed. its showl be call the SNAKE and a tiny bit of reptile show!.

We saw LOADS of snakes and only a hand full of dragons, lizards and frogs.
I was hopeing to pick up some dragon hatchies. i was either to late (at 1030am) or early.

But i do admit I Loved the snakes. and maybe one day we may get some.


----------



## Slateman (May 2, 2009)

It was great.
I met many aps members there and show was better than last year. If this things will approve each year in such a way, we have a winner.
I will be coming for more each year, specially if Joy from Scales and Tails Australia will be giving away such a great hugs.


----------



## nat0810 (May 2, 2009)

Went today. Thought it was great. My only gripe is there were two many people crammed into such a small place But better to be crowded than empty i suppose.

Came home with a feisty little childreni from Snake Farmer. Bit me while i was putting him in his click clack.

All in all, was a good day out.


----------



## John_lisa (May 2, 2009)

i was looking for aps members but i didnt see anyone and i forgot my name tag so yea


----------



## funcouple (May 2, 2009)

was a great expo. to many people for my liking, and was to hot in the forsale tent. anyway a huge pat on the back to all involved in the running of the expo


----------



## Adictv (May 2, 2009)

i went today and nat your right it was to packed in such a tiny place. other than that it was good so many things i wanted to buy. i dont think i saw and one with a aps name tag so i didnt meet any of you guys. here are some photos i picked up along the way.


----------



## 888lowndes888 (May 2, 2009)

Yesterday sounded like it was a good day to go afterall!!! I went yesterday and had no battles with crowds what so ever. Though it is good to see it attracted plenty of interest.


----------



## fidzy (May 2, 2009)

i went today and all i can say is OMG i want a albino olive


----------



## orsm (May 2, 2009)

where are all the mugshots?


----------



## jayne (May 2, 2009)

just got back from the expo.
saw some great stuff. made big extensions to my "wish list". 
some good prices although some one was selling a pair of adult bredlis for $2500 and a diamond for 1200.
i know i am new at this but that seems excessive. considering other where $200.
i'm glad i have ordered my bredlis for next year already i didn't relise i got such a good deal when i nordered them.' i love them and i can't wait to add them to my collection. 
might get an albino if i have a spare 3k.


----------



## chondrogreen (May 2, 2009)

Loved all the so called Australian Jags


----------



## gpoleweski (May 2, 2009)

I had my tag on for half the time...after I found my snake to be...Didn't want all you snakey people to steal him! 

I met...Oh gosh, I can't even remmeber his name, I feel so bad. He had the fire tatoos on his arm and I was like OMG YEAH! Haha, and thank s for all that info man, you made my mum actually know what I was talking about for the past half hour. XD


----------



## Yann (May 2, 2009)

*Great Show*

Hi guys,

It was once again a great day at the show and I can't wait to get the Best in SHow results tomorrow.

I am very proud of my babies.
Princesse downgraded from !st place MD last year to 2nd place today
And Dragon finished 2nd on her first appearance...!!
Congrats!

As a reward, I just got myself a pair of Marbled Velvet Geckos (Oedura marmorata)
They're sooo cute...

Pictures to come....!!

See you at the show tomorrow.


----------



## ravynne (May 2, 2009)

I'm going in tomorrow, and I must say that I am so excited I'm finding it hard to stay away from the forum right now. I'm hoping to get my second snake tomorrow, but I'm also looking for several different types of skink - in particular a shingleback or a common scalyfoot legless lizard - any chance there are any skink breeders there?​


----------



## Yann (May 2, 2009)

There was a few shinglebacks for sale but they went fast,
Try Steve at DoolIttle farm, I know he had at least one left tonight.


----------



## ravynne (May 2, 2009)

Thanks, I'll keep an eye out. I knew the Shinglebacks would go fast. I'm a little disappointed that I could not get in there today, but we are bringing a friend and his son (who is mad about herps) with us and they could not come in today.

Does anyone have any Bredli's left? I think I will cry if I've missed out ...


----------



## Mr_miyagi (May 2, 2009)

ravynne there were heaps of bredl's for sale im sure you will find one there.


----------



## ravynne (May 2, 2009)

*is feeling a little happier knowing that* 

Can you tell I'm a 'first-timer' ... this is worse than Christmas Eve as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Yann (May 2, 2009)

Don't worry, we're all the same....
As for Bredl's, Lazy Boy's right, there was lots of them....
I'm sure you'll find one tomorrow...


----------



## ravynne (May 2, 2009)

I have a feeling I won't just be coming home with a Bredl ... I have a wish list that's about a mile long, ranging from a stick insect all the way through to a tiger jungle ... just wish I had a bank balance to match the wish list, but I guess we all do, yes?


----------



## gpoleweski (May 2, 2009)

Yeh, I was amazed at how many bredlis there were!


----------



## zulu (May 2, 2009)

*re The*

I went today and had a look around best i could as i had all my kids with me and its hard wheeling the pram through the crowd near all the sellers,the entertainment was very well organised with this mechanical crocodile that squashs things with its jaws,very amusing
The selling was interesting tos say the least,Joh Weigall was the winner for value with a juvenile rough scale python for 1,000 $ or 1800 for a pair i think,was an expo special he said, i was fair dinkum drooling :lol:
The other value sellers there IMO was neil sonneman that had some cracker bhps at fair prices and shanes aussie pythons had bredli babys for 200 and carramel childrens for 230,hes always competive on price but the quality is the best.
Overall the show was very good,a credit to the work anthony stimson and all his volunteers have done to get it up and going.


----------



## ravynne (May 2, 2009)

My partner is also interested in *tries to remember* Top End Carpets too ... We have a really gentle, sweet 18 month old Carpet/Diamond Python, and are looking for something else that is similar in nature.


----------



## lizardking92 (May 2, 2009)

too many snakes so it was bit boring
and big croc wasnt there


----------



## -Matt- (May 2, 2009)

lizardking92 said:


> too many snakes so it was bit boring
> and big croc wasnt there


 
The big croc was there


----------



## eamonn (May 2, 2009)

The big croc was there came up from nowra wildlife park which is on the shoalhaven river my brother is always scared that it will get into the rive while were skiing lol


----------



## gpoleweski (May 2, 2009)

Yeah! He/She was over in the corner, great portable setup that was to fit him/her in.

Everything was awesomely put together.


----------



## macj81 (May 2, 2009)

Camo said:


> I will be there on Sunday.


 Me Too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## krefft (May 2, 2009)

Well done Anthony, Mark and all involved. Had a great day and it was good to catch up with many of you at the BBQ.


----------



## COOP (May 3, 2009)

Went today, was fantastic. Picked up a WA BHP for $670.00, which i thought was unbelievably cheap, especially when other people had them for sale at $1000+. Im a snake lover so was very happy with the expo, but can understand frog and lizard lovers being a bit peeved. Still, all in all was another great experience, have to say my only disappointment was with the diamond 1st-3rd in the show, to me they looked like intergrades, very high yellow but unbelievably big rossettes, almost too big IMO, but i am no judge. I thought other more traditional diamonds, especially the "orange" one, were alot more spectacular. Oh well


----------



## adz83 (May 3, 2009)

i went yesterday n thought it was pretty good.....got very packed though,not much room to move around in...was pretty disappointed with the lack of dragons for sale,in fact i didnt see any for sale n i was there early enough i thought (10.45am)
picked up a stunning mt. isa bhp so i was happy,the missus a bit upset cause she had her heart set on gettin another beardy


----------



## ravynne (May 3, 2009)

Oh wow! I so loved my first Frog and Reptile Expo. Yes, I was a little disappointed at the lower number of lizards that were available, but it was all I could do not to leave with half a dozen blue-tongues. They are simply the cutest babes. I saw quite a few baby beardies on offer today, but while I went in there with every intention of buying a bredl, I didn't leave with one.

*squirms* I instead got another coastal carpet -- a striped one. Oh she is sooooo beautiful. Her markings are so striking, and her nature is already proving to be a pure delight. She's showed no defensive behaviour at all - although I can tell that she's hungry - and has already familiarised herself with my camera lense by climbing up over the side of her click clack to climb all over my camera and hand.


----------



## gpoleweski (May 3, 2009)

How can you tell if she's hungry?


----------



## ravynne (May 3, 2009)

Because she was doing the same thing my other snake does when he's hungry -- displaying hunting behaviour, searching in among the paper substrate. Our boy only does that when he's looking for food and does it more regularly the closer it gets to feeding day.


----------



## Vincent21 (May 3, 2009)

Just got home from it. Lots of snakes and barely any dragons for sale.I didn't get to come home with anything though


----------



## gpoleweski (May 3, 2009)

Ah, k. Cool. Didn't know that. 

And...I wanna go back to the expo


----------



## Christian75 (May 3, 2009)

We thought the show was great. We're into snakes so we weren't phased at the lack of frogs and lizards. Ended up buying a 5 month old male Olive from Colourful Critters from the Central Coast. Couldn't be happier! Just got to get the little bugger eating...

It's great to see how far ithe show has come from the first one I went to a few years ago. It's truly now a fun day out for the whole family. We'll be back next year.


----------



## gpoleweski (May 3, 2009)

I want an Olive!


----------



## TheDarkRose (May 3, 2009)

i was there today and got my first snake
a spotted python
and when i asked at the snake farmer if there was a forum i could join he directed me here, so here i am
i loved the show


----------



## Yann (May 3, 2009)

TheDarkRose said:


> i was there today and got my first snake
> a spotted python
> and when i asked at the snake farmer if there was a forum i could join he directed me here, so here i am
> i loved the show



Welcome to APS then... 

Good luck with your snake and don't be afraid to ask, the forums are quite good and the members very helpful.

Cheers.


----------



## Lozza (May 3, 2009)

I thought the expo was great  Good to put a few faces to names.
The layout was much better this year - more spread out. I was also impressed with the amount of geckos for sale this year. The display animals were great too - I really want a Spencer's monitor now lol
BBQ wasn't so great for the price though imo


----------



## JasonL (May 3, 2009)

Vincent21 said:


> Just got home from it. Lots of snakes and barely any dragons for sale.I didn't get to come home with anything though



The main reason for not many dragons or similar lizards for sale, is that breeders can't keep hatchlings till May, as it would coast them 10 times the price of the dragon to keep it fed from Dec / Feb till May.. The timing of the show doesn't suit mass lizard sales, but summer wouldn't suit the show as there would be heat issues.


----------



## FAY (May 3, 2009)

Vincent21 said:


> Just got home from it. Lots of snakes and barely any dragons for sale.I didn't get to come home with anything though



You need to go on the Friday. You usually can get the pick of the crop.
Dragons may have all got snapped up then. Gotta be quick!


----------



## sweetangel (May 3, 2009)

I loved it. and i have to agree with the diamonds. the intergades won all the prizes! my diamond didnt get anything 
but my ackies won 1st and 2nd place lol helps when ur the only one in the class


----------



## jacorin (May 3, 2009)

we were there on the sat,bout lunchtime or just after.Being our 1st show we were impressed,with what was available,esp the different stimpson locales.

only downside that we came across,was that we had to miss some of the stalls inside,as there were so many people either standing infront of,or,inside the stalls,that you couldnt see or get near them.

needless to say,we will be back nxt year,to do it again lol

hopefully to be able to buy something.

just a quickie..... if sellers dont sell all of their animals and you wanted to contact them about what they might have left ...... how would you do so????
with bird breeders,we all (or nearly all) have business cards with our avairy names,ph.numbers etc... i didnt see many of these down there,is it not something that reptile breeders do??? or did i just miss seeing them


----------



## gpoleweski (May 3, 2009)

I got about 4 or 5. Some had pamphlets and others had business cards. One's here are from...Snake Farmer, Shanes Aussie Pythons and Anthony Stimson.


----------



## jacorin (May 3, 2009)

ah ok thx gpole,just like i said,some stalls u needed a bomb to get near,we'll try again nxt yr


----------



## gpoleweski (May 3, 2009)

Yeh, no argument there. Was it any quieter on Friday or today? Anyone who went all three or 2 days?


----------



## bump73 (May 3, 2009)

sweetangel said:


> I loved it. and i have to agree with the diamonds. the intergades won all the prizes! my diamond didnt get anything
> but my ackies won 1st and 2nd place lol helps when ur the only one in the class


 
They were really nice ackies Definately the best in there class:lol:


----------



## COOP (May 3, 2009)

sweetangel said:


> I loved it. and i have to agree with the diamonds. the intergades won all the prizes! my diamond didnt get anything
> but my ackies won 1st and 2nd place lol helps when ur the only one in the class


 

Glad someone agrees about the diamonds, dont get me wrong they were extremely impressive animals but IMO not a "true" diamond python, closer to a jungle/diamond. Would like to know how they were judged, because it looked as though the same breeder took out 1st-3rd, they all looked the same, correct me if i am wrong. Congrats on the Ackies though, im sure they are stunning


----------



## adbacus (May 3, 2009)

Went there today..... excellent displays, though I found it hard to get to talk to the breeders as it was packed.

I hope evry1 signed the woma petition as they were goin off for $300 = much cheaper these days.

I was disappointed that NPWS did not have a stall at all to provide guidance n assistance to licencng n husbandry standards.


----------



## zulu (May 3, 2009)

*re The*



GARTHNFAY said:


> You need to go on the Friday. You usually can get the pick of the crop.
> Dragons may have all got snapped up then. Gotta be quick!



Yeh fay,you got a nice patternless caramel childreni off of shane scarf ,the good ones at the right price dont hang around long!


----------



## Rocket (May 3, 2009)

I managed to go on Saturday. It was certainly a great day and very enjoyable. 

Got to put a few faces to the people I have spoken to online for a few years, not that I made my presence known to them. 

I saw a very snazzy pair of cave geckos, was ready to buy if only they weren't sold. Many of the geckos looked very nice indeed, alot of Oedura marmorata and little Knob-tailed geckos from what I noticed.


----------



## zulu (May 3, 2009)

*re The*



adbacus said:


> Went there today..... excellent displays, though I found it hard to get to talk to the breeders as it was packed.
> 
> I hope evry1 signed the woma petition as they were goin off for $300 = much cheaper these days.
> 
> I was disappointed that NPWS did not have a stall at all to provide guidance n assistance to licencng n husbandry standards.



Yes if they had a stall and provided imformation on licensing and sold at least class 1 licenses that would be good and theyd make considerable revenue,the fact there was a petition there to get them to put womas down to class 1 shows how uninvolved they are with the whole process that they administer.


----------



## Grunter023 (May 3, 2009)

I was there all day friday,it was a good day to talk to breeders etc when they wern't so busy, I was also there nearly all day saturday. It was my first reptile expo and I loved it. I just wish I could have bought some reptiles,but I have promised my wife no more reptiles until next year. The Amaye and Spiney Tailed geckos really caught my attention,they will be my next purchase I think.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (May 4, 2009)

yay for the expo


----------



## JasonL (May 4, 2009)

Rocket said:


> .
> Got to put a few faces to the people I have spoken to online for a few years, not that I made my presence known to them.



Gee, we wouldn't of made fun of you because you live in SA, not to your face at least


----------



## Sel (May 4, 2009)

Thanks to the organisers and everyone that had stalls =)

We had an unreal day, and cannot wait for next years!!! 

I think i missed alot of things, as other people have said it was too crowded but what can you do ?? Still was awesome!!


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (May 4, 2009)

Slateman said:


> It was great.
> I met many aps members there and show was better than last year. If this things will approve each year in such a way, we have a winner.
> I will be coming for more each year, specially if Joy from Scales and Tails Australia will be giving away such a great hugs.


 

OMG Slateman!!!!!! You noticed? lol. I think I spent the whole weekend hugging........ lol. 

It was an absolutely awesome weekend. The Scales & Tails team are so glad that we made the effort to take our team down. 

Congratulations and thank you to Anthony & Mark for putting this all together for everyone. We will definitely be back next year. 

It was great to catch up with many old friends and to make so many new ones. A wonderful experience and I can only say that if you missed out this year, please be sure to make the effort to attend next year.

Cheers
Joy


----------



## hawkesbury reptiles (May 4, 2009)

It was an absolutely awesome weekend. The Scales & Tails team are so glad that we made the effort to take our team down. 

Congratulations and thank you to Anthony & Mark for putting this all together for everyone. We will definitely be back next year. 

It was great to catch up with many old friends and to make so many new ones. A wonderful experience and I can only say that if you missed out this year, please be sure to make the effort to attend next year.

Cheers
Joy[/QUOTE]


Thanks Joy for the pile of past issue magazines, I have almost read them all and am looking forward to my subscription arriving in the mail....great mag....a must read for anyone into herps... 

Thanks to everyone who visited this wend, it was crowded but it just shows how popular this hobby is becoming....bring on next year!


----------



## boxhead (May 4, 2009)

last year was good . this year was even better . to the team who put it together THANK YOU .
to all the sellers thanks for the great prices . Friday is the day to go , not crowded .
bring on next year . cheers Ron


----------



## Camo (May 4, 2009)

I went yesterday and it was a good day. I did not see anyone with an APS tag on though.

Very crowded at the stalls which made it hard to have a look at what was for sale.

A couple of stalls were selling some really cheap pythons.


----------



## FAY (May 4, 2009)

zulu said:


> Yeh fay,you got a nice patternless caramel childreni off of shane scarf ,the good ones at the right price dont hang around long!




How do you know what I bought Mr zuluman??? :lol:

You been stalking me???? :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## zulu (May 4, 2009)

GARTHNFAY said:


> How do you know what I bought Mr zuluman??? :lol:
> 
> You been stalking me???? :lol::lol::lol:



AAAAArrrr how do i know hey? the splattered people in the carpark where you and garth runover them trying to escape back to the gong.
Yeh and besides that shane told me you got the REALLY nice one,dam it,didnt you just get another dog you didnt need it :lol:


----------



## Ramsayi (May 4, 2009)

Hey Zulu, I kept my eye out for a zulu nametag but didn't see one.I was hoping you would drop by and say hello.


----------



## serpenttongue (May 4, 2009)

zulu said:


> AAAAArrrr how do i know hey? the splattered people in the carpark where you and garth runover them trying to escape back to the gong.


 
:lol:


----------



## Jason (May 4, 2009)

they're probably to busy trying to screw herp keepers over with the stupid new cage size requirements they are trying to implement. besides, the lisencing department are only open 8.30-1.30 mon-fri they told me.... surely we cant expect them to take time from there obviously extremely busy schedule to try and help people out!
NPWS lisencing department, the system is one of the biggest jokes in NSW!




zulu said:


> Yes if they had a stall and provided imformation on licensing and sold at least class 1 licenses that would be good and theyd make considerable revenue,the fact there was a petition there to get them to put womas down to class 1 shows how uninvolved they are with the whole process that they administer.


----------



## zulu (May 4, 2009)

*re The*

Hi rams,i saw some nice patterned albino carpets and thought they might have been yours,if i had a nametag ide probably have to carry a machine gun or hang around John Wiegal and let people attack him first thus making them too tired to throw punchs and abuse


----------



## Ramsayi (May 4, 2009)

zulu said:


> Hi rams,i saw some nice patterned albino carpets and thought they might have been yours,if i had a nametag ide probably have to carry a machine gun or hang around John Wiegal and let people attack him first thus making them too tired to throw punchs and abuse



hehehehe
Fair enough.Next time though make yourself known will ya?


----------



## zulu (May 4, 2009)

*re The*

I did ask about you rams,when i saw the juvenile albino carpets and one had a great pattern with a stripe down its back,next time somethings on ile pm you so i know where you are,would be good to meet you.


----------



## -Peter (May 4, 2009)

Nice to bump into Jeff Hardy, looking very relaxed.


----------



## Ramsayi (May 4, 2009)

zulu said:


> I did ask about you rams,when i saw the juvenile albino carpets and one had a great pattern with a stripe down its back,next time somethings on ile pm you so i know where you are,would be good to meet you.



Look foward to it Zulu  At least I think I do


----------



## JasonL (May 4, 2009)

Zulu was easy to find, he had his whole tribe surrounding him.


----------



## hawkesbury reptiles (May 4, 2009)

-Peter said:


> Nice to bump into Jeff Hardy, looking very relaxed.


 
Yes he was....I presume because of the nice bag of geckos he scored...:lol:


----------



## zulu (May 4, 2009)

*re The*



JasonL said:


> Zulu was easy to find, he had his whole tribe surrounding him.



Yeh it was a real bitch trying to push the pram through where the sellers were,i needed a flame thrower a rocket laucher or other appropriate crowd clearing tools


----------



## JasonL (May 4, 2009)

zulu said:


> Yeh it was a real bitch trying to push the pram through where the sellers were,i needed a flame thrower a rocket laucher or other appropriate crowd clearing tools



I prefer a dis orientated cheesy mouthed carpet, you'll move them on in no time..


----------



## swaddo (May 4, 2009)

I tried the gnarly hot indian feed the night before. that was quite ineffective too :?


----------



## gpoleweski (May 4, 2009)

So that's what I smelt!


----------



## adbacus (May 4, 2009)

zulu said:


> Yes if they had a stall and provided imformation on licensing and sold at least class 1 licenses that would be good and theyd make considerable revenue,the fact there was a petition there to get them to put womas down to class 1 shows how uninvolved they are with the whole process that they administer.



I agree - NPWS could have created much revenue, but it could have been a catch 22 by encouraging people who are ill equipped to own or encourage impulse buying. 

It would only be common sense for them to display interest and presence over the show especially when reptiles are being brought and sold.

I'm also very disappointed as they could have promoted the hobby, offer advice on husbandry, enforce the standards of keeping reptiles, information on classes (and progress), and feeding tips for a lot of new keepers. 

I know that DSE normally are normally present for the shows that are held in Vic. Hopefully someone who works for them reads this and gets them out there.

As for the Womas, well, I am definately waiting for the day they go down to class 1 -> they were being sold for less than half the price of the BHPs. Also good to see RSPs have come down in price


----------



## mrillusion (May 4, 2009)

wow sounds great shame i moved out of sydney but things change =/ and dont all forget mac herps expo last on in the year  lol sadly i probly cant go to that either lol =/


----------



## mcloughlin2 (May 4, 2009)

mrillusion said:


> wow sounds great shame i moved out of sydney but things change =/ and dont all forget mac herps expo last on in the year  lol sadly i probly cant go to that either lol =/


 
Huh? MacHerps is overrrrrr.


----------



## souljah (May 5, 2009)

Does anyone know who owned the high yellow and black jungle that won first prize?? There was a number written on the tank but I didnt get a chance to write it down...


----------



## Ramsayi (May 5, 2009)

The DECC were present on at least 2 of the 3 days.They were walking around checking things out on the quiet. I agree though it would of been good for them to have an information table over the weekend.


----------



## bulionz (May 5, 2009)

hey my 1st time this year and i managed to get a water python


----------



## -Matt- (May 5, 2009)

bulionz said:


> hey my 1st time this year and i managed to get a water python


 
I seem to be the only one that didnt get a water python and I went with the intention of adding another one to me collection! lol


----------



## frognut (May 6, 2009)

Grunter023 said:


> I was there all day friday,it was a good day to talk to breeders etc when they wern't so busy, I was also there nearly all day saturday. It was my first reptile expo and I loved it. I just wish I could have bought some reptiles,but I have promised my wife no more reptiles until next year. The Amaye and Spiney Tailed geckos really caught my attention,they will be my next purchase I think.


Not to many geckos left thanks to feathers. I know she had a great time.:lol:


----------



## taylor111 (May 6, 2009)

i cant wait till next year 

im defs going


----------



## mrsshep77 (May 6, 2009)

Hey I have a question for the sellers! How did you handle the sales of larger priced animals??? ie did you take cash, eftpos, credit card or cheque??? We are interested so we know what to do next year.
The other question is how did you handle interstate buyers???


----------

